# What Sub and Amp to get?



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I never thought I'd actually ask this question but since I sold my old Solobaric 12's and amp w/box I'm in mourning. I need more than what I have.

Currently I'm running the following:
Kenwood KVT910DVD headunit
Kenwood Digital EQ
Aura Front Separates
Kenwood rear coaxials
Alpine Flex 4 amplifier
Sirius Satellite Radio

I'm happy with what I have now as it's all very clean sounding but I don't get the full effect.

Therefore I turn to you guys to help me with choosing a new Sub and AMP combo. 

I'm looking for either 2 ten's or 1 twelve. I don't want anything that's going to take up my whole trunk as I want to be able to pull them/it out when needed without too much hassle.

Price isn't a big deal but may be considered. I want clean deep bass out of a sub that can handle it if I want to turn it up.

Opinions?

I was looking at a JL12w6 or two 10w6's being run by a JL1000/1 but this is as far as I've gotten. Other opinions?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I know you said price isn't a big deal, but how much are you looking to spend (ballpark)? I mean you could get a good entry-level 12 and a decent amp for $250, or you could get a supersub and bigass amp for $700. It sounds like you just want something that sounds clean, can dig deep, goes in a small box, and can get loud. Those characteristics right there describe a supersub, I mean that's pretty much the definition of a supersub. That points you in the direction of an IDMAX, Brahma, XXX, eD Ov2, etc. They all have the ability to get retarded though, if you don't need quite that much output you could step down to an RE SX, IDQ, w6v2, or various others. All depends on how much you want to spend and how loud you want to be able to get.

Honestly, it sounds like a ported IDQ12 will fit you very very well, but I'm just trying to get an idea of what exactly you're looking for first. A ported box will be a bit larger, but it will be able to play much lower and much louder on the same amount of power, with a nearly inaudible loss in sound quality.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

well to give you an idea the JL 1000/1 is close to a $1000 as it is plus the sub/s.

Do you have any links to the subs your recommending by chance?

I'm not a big fan of the ported boxes as I don't see those as being as clean as subs which are in a sealed box...like my old solo 12's hit hard and deep but were pretty clean at low volume's.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ported boxes can be every bit as clean sounding as sealed boxes. My only complaint with mine is the low end (sub 40hz) is just TOO powerful, and it overwhelms the upper bass (50-70hz region). That's easily fixed with a subsonic filter on a weak slope, but my amp doesn't have a subsonic so I can't fix it right now. Other than that I have no complaints with mine, it even plays Fear Factory and Mudvayne effortlessly.

Here's everything I listed, sorry for not putting links above
IDMAX and IDQ
Brahma
XXX and SX
Ov2
w6v2


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

OK...so I think I've got this nailed down to two brands...

Image Dynamics 10IDQv.2 or the 12's. Relatively decent prices of 399 and 449 respectively

Kicker S12 or S10L7 Titaniums. close to the same prices of 349 and 399.

I like the Kicker's just because of my experience...also I can get Kicker amps to complement eachother where as ID doesn't have amps that I could find at least.

Seems that both of these kind of meet my needs, small enclosures, clean sounding output and can handle the power if need be.

Opinions on these?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The IDQs will have much better sound quality than the Kickers. Some Kicker subs have pretty decent sound quality, but for the most part they're built to get loud. ID subs on the other hand are built for exceptional sound quality, and just happen to get loud as a side bonus.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Say I get two IDMaxv.310's...what do you suggest for an amp to run them?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Anything that puts out 1500-2000x1 @ 1, 2, or 4ohm would work well. I could come up with a ton that fit that requirement, they're everywhere. I wouldn't go for 2 10's though, a single 12 will get nearly as loud, dig deeper, and will require about half the power (2000 watts will not be pretty on your electrical system).


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Well, I've decided what I'm going to do.

Went to the only local dealer of Image Dynamics, got a little example of what they can do,,,definitely impressed, much better sub then the L7 or the W7.

I'm going to do two IDMAX10's being run by two Soundstream VG800's with a bat cap to keep things in check in the electrical department. All will be custom installed so we'll see how it turns out.

Thanks for the recommendation on the ID's as they are by far the best sounding woofer around.

MattB


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

sounds good, let us know how it all turns out

Check into upgrading the magic 3 as well if you're worried about the electrical system holding up


----------

